# Loft and Bounce



## R-Savage (Mar 13, 2010)

Can someone please explain to me about loft and bounce. I understand the loft part. this is the degree of the club face. however where does the bounce part come in to play? :dunno:

For example

a 56 degree loft on a wedge, with a 12 degree bounce.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

here is a good place to start
Five Good Questions About Wedges - Golf.com - Equipment - Golf.com

then see here
Golf Wedge Bounce | The Bounce Angle Of Your Wedges


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Take Stevel's advice on his vids they're good:thumbsup:


----------

